# What's your latest kick?



## Surlysomething (Aug 21, 2009)

I stole this idea from the Food Board. Don't hate.


*Whatcha into these days? Food, pop-culture, fashion, you name it!*



-can't get enough strawberry flavoured stuff myself :eat2:
-digging my new shorter hair as well, must be a summer thing


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been really into poi spinning this summer. A lot of my friends have been spinning for years, and just this past June, I finally got my uncoordinated hands to do some of the basic moves. It's a lot of fun.

If you've never seen anyone spinning poi before, check out this video. Yuta is one of the best, so I look nothing like this when I spin, but maybe someday... my goal is to be good enough to do a full song with fire by next spring.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweden. Specifically, Swedish actors. Or, Scandinavian actors, really. :eat2::wubu:

Chinese. But I always want Chinese.

Dr. Pepper Cherry

Writing and painting (with acrylics)


----------



## Esther (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet potato fries. Sushi. Video games.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been really into hiking because there's this great nature preserve near my house.

Saw some wild turkeys the other day.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 22, 2009)

Esther said:


> Sweet potato fries. Sushi. Video games.



I'm pretty sure this is my post as well. Except I put cajun seasoning on my sweet potato fries.


----------



## WillSpark (Aug 22, 2009)

Not currently on a kick due to overall business. The week before, however, was spent writing a bit. I've also had drawing kicks. Never been fantastic with that though.


----------



## rockabelly (Aug 22, 2009)

My latest thing was putting a garden in the backyard to become more self sufficient. Growing food is hard and I have a lot more respect for farmers who do it for a living. That and getting off of high fructose corn syrup anfter I found out it had mercury in it. I don't need any heavy metals in my gorgeously handsome big body. 

As far as boob tube goes, my "thing" is now "The Colony". The name makes me laugh because whenever I see the title, I think the show's about a proctologist in New York.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 22, 2009)

rockabelly said:


> My latest thing was putting a garden in the backyard to become more self sufficient. Growing food is hard and I have a lot more respect for farmers who do it for a living. That and getting off of high fructose corn syrup anfter I found out it had mercury in it. I don't need any heavy metals in my gorgeously handsome big body.
> 
> As far as boob tube goes, my "thing" is now "The Colony". The name makes me laugh because whenever I see the title, I think the show's about a proctologist in New York.



Dude, the Colony is EFFING AWESOME. I DVR'd every episode so far. Mike is the only sensible one on the show.


----------



## rockabelly (Aug 22, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Dude, the Colony is EFFING AWESOME. I DVR'd every episode so far. Mike is the only sensible one on the show.



I'm looking forward to the next episode where someone doesn't come back from foraging for food. Who will it be?


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 22, 2009)

BOOKS!

I've been wanting to read, specifically fiction, ever since I picked up a book to kill time while my daughter did her homework during the spring in the local library. I spent lots of my childhood days with my nose in books, but the demands of adult life in general pulled me away. I always felt the stories were much more rich and fleshed out in print than on the big screen, and as a result, more satisfying. Now I find they're calling me back into the fold, like a lost sheep finally finding his way home.
:happy:


----------



## viracocha (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm been putting in a lot of hours at work, but I've also been playing my new electric violin. I feel so metal and it's a blast! And, I got to see Judas Priest at Red Rocks two weeks ago. Sadly, I will become obsessed with school starting Tuesday...


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 23, 2009)

my latest kick is being a gamer..lol..i was introduced to Guild Wars...

Thanks Escapist


Also I'm getting back on track health wise..and I'm kicking it off with a series of cleanses starting with Yerba Prima's "Women's Renew Internal Cleansing System"..woot


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 23, 2009)

My latest kick is getting new music. My guy found entire discographies for me on some bands I haven't really listened to before...namely Diecast, Arch Enemy, Otep, and God Forbid. I've been working on getting through everything he found for me.

Also have been writing a bit more, as I have time to do so. I've been spending so much time with Green Giant, it hasn't been leaving me with much time to write. Have been thinking alot what I want to do with my writing. I've had at least 10 people tell me my writing is amazing and I want to do more with it. My mother recently told me that when my grandmother (her mom) passed away, she had at least 10 books in her collection that directly related to writing, getting published, etc. My mother said that she kept those books and wanted to give them to me. I am planning to go visit the family soon so they can meet Green Giant and I cannot wait to get started on those books. It's kind of exciting to think that perhaps some of Granma's talent is within me as well. :happy:


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, forgot media.

TV: _True Blood _
Music: Katy Perry
Movies: just watched _Prom Night_ but _The Haunting in Connecticut_ was sooo much better
Books: Mercy Thompson series and the Alpha and Omega series by Patricia Briggs


----------



## Kazak (Aug 25, 2009)

got me a bow and some arrows now trying to learn how to hit something. wanna learn so I can go huntin. 
trying (once again) to learn Russian.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 25, 2009)

Sushi
Dating in the Dark
My short black hair 
Purple eye shadow


----------



## Boris_the_Spider (Aug 25, 2009)

Currently on a language kick, learning me some foreign speak before I start my life back at university. I've been brushing up on my French and starting to learn Spanish. If I can get to grips with that then Italian is next on the list.

Musically, I've been listening to a lot of Seasick Steve.


----------



## Melian (Aug 26, 2009)

My kicks are so boring....

Cooking with asparagus.

Designing tattoos for other people.

Comparing Toronto to Montreal (just visited the latter).

Star Ocean: Till the End of Time.


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> My kicks are so boring....
> 
> Cooking with asparagus.
> 
> ...




*sigh*

My darling, we must rendezvous...for I,too, enjoy cooking with asparagus and frequently design tats for others.

I...I think we should have internet babies...


So apparently my latest kick is my crush on Melian. Although this is not recent.

But I am also prone to recent bouts of:
-bowling
-sushi/sashimi
-baking and watching other people eat it
-Watching 'Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations' until the sun comes up 
-reading
-secret bathroom dancing.

The awesome stops there.


----------



## Tad (Aug 26, 2009)

I dont have much of a kick going on right now, and it is bugging me. Im happier with a bit of a kick going. Havent found a new author I love lately, havent found a new game Im crazy about, still find home handyman tasks entirely unfulfilling, and havent really found anything exciting and new in the way of food. 

I'm still biking to work pretty much every day, but that has become more habit than kick, Ethiopian food has gone from a kick to part of our limited eating out standard repertoire, I've read everything Jim Butcher has written, and my son isn't done with his Pokemon Pearl game yet and our computer is such crud that it can't really run much in the way games from the last few years. 

Ill find something eventually, but suggestions are welcome.

=======================================

Also, Melian, how is your hometown holding up in the comparisons? Ive done the Ottawa vs Montreal comparisons.well Ottawas roads are mostly in better shape. 

At least Toronto is another metropolis-sized city!


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> Star Ocean: Till the End of Time.



I tried so hard to like this game, I really did. It was awesome at first!


----------



## california_august (Aug 27, 2009)

1. Girlfriend 
2. Music (Mostly some newer DnB stuff) check this out if you have time. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbb_iSWD42c&feature=sub always brightens up my day.
3. Working on my car and getting it ready for paint.
4. Waiting for my RMA'd Motherboard to come in so I can get off this old laptop.
5. Possibly buying AION when it's released.


----------



## Melian (Aug 27, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> *sigh*
> 
> My darling, we must rendezvous...for I,too, enjoy cooking with asparagus and frequently design tats for others.
> 
> I...I think we should have internet babies...



We should. I am designing you an asparagus tattoo as we speak (type?) - yeah, it's a tramp stamp 



Tad said:


> Also, Melian, how is your hometown holding up in the comparisons? Ive done the Ottawa vs Montreal comparisons.well Ottawas roads are mostly in better shape.
> 
> At least Toronto is another metropolis-sized city!



Montreal was AWESOME...but I could not live there. Here's the breakdown:

Pros - their goth/industrial scene is still alive! All the clubs were great, the people were so friendly, I was elated! And we could purchase 5 shots of vodka for $12!!!! The city is clean, beautiful and reminiscent of Europe, and their metro is actually useful. Finally, the city was about 99% free of reeking, crackhead hobos....this pleased me to no end.

Cons - everyone fucking stares at you. EVERYWHERE. It's like they've never seen a girl in big boots before. I actually had to tell about 25 people to shut their gaping mouths and stop staring at me (sometimes in french). In Toronto, you could die in the middle of the sidewalk and no one would notice for three weeks - I find that I prefer this mentality. The roads are also shitty and the incline of that whole city is more than my poor feet can handle. There is also a startling lack of pizza places, convenience stores, banks (I could only find ONE Scotiabank, thus used credit for the whole trip), and there is no hot sauce anywhere!



BigChaz said:


> I tried so hard to like this game, I really did. It was awesome at first!



And then what happened? I'm at the end of disc 1 and, aside from the unnecessarily complicated battle system, the game has been ridiculously entertaining (and Cliff Fittir looks like a ripped version of my husband...hehe).


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 27, 2009)

Melian said:


> Montreal was AWESOME...but I could not live there. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> Pros - *Finally, the city was about 99% free of reeking, crackhead hobos....this pleased me to no end.
> *
> .



THIS

.....made me giggle uncontrollably at my desk. Probably cuz The Green Giant and I were accosted by about 6 of them today while we were having coffee at Starbucks (his fave place) around lunchtime. Varying requests for money, directions, a ride...and strangely enough from one of them....cleaning supplies  gotta love the VCU campus in RVA. 

Downtown Richmond rocks! \m/


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 27, 2009)

Melian said:


> And then what happened? I'm at the end of disc 1 and, aside from the unnecessarily complicated battle system, the game has been ridiculously entertaining (and Cliff Fittir looks like a ripped version of my husband...hehe).



I am not sure how to tell you without spoilers, but I just really hated the way the story ended up turning out near the end. I just forced myself to keep playing through it. A lot of people really like that game, so I am just in the minority!


----------



## Melian (Aug 27, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> I am not sure how to tell you without spoilers, but I just really hated the way the story ended up turning out near the end. I just forced myself to keep playing through it. A lot of people really like that game, so I am just in the minority!



I appreciate the non-spoilage 

When the game is over, I will give you a full report!


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 27, 2009)

I have been taking afternoon naps lately, which I used to be incapable of doing. Having my man's belly as a pillow certainly dont hurt.


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 27, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> I have been taking afternoon naps lately, which I used to be incapable of doing. Having my man's belly as a pillow certainly dont hurt.



I did a short gig as a throw rug, I'd rather be a pillow.

I have a new kick, its curry. Japanese curry, thai curry, indian curry. Just give me curry. I just ordered enough curry ingredients from Amazon to last me forever.


----------



## Love.Metal (Aug 28, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> I did a short gig as a throw rug, I'd rather be a pillow.
> 
> I have a new kick, its curry. Japanese curry, thai curry, indian curry. Just give me curry. I just ordered enough curry ingredients from Amazon to last me forever.



Curry Party at your place!!!

;]


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 28, 2009)

Also, I've been really, really into making pillow and chair forts lately.

I had a really romantic evening the other night with a lady and we read each other ghost stories out of "Scary Stories to Tell in the Dark" and made s'mores.

My inner child wished we had had time to pop in my DVD of the first season of the original Ninja Turtles cartoon.

I be smitten :wubu:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 31, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> I did a short gig as a throw rug, I'd rather be a pillow.
> 
> I have a new kick, its curry. Japanese curry, thai curry, indian curry. Just give me curry. I just ordered enough curry ingredients from Amazon to last me forever.



Ooooh me loves curry!!! A really good recipe to try is Patak's Tikka Masala Sauce, a bit of whole berry cranberry sauce, some chicken cubes, some frozen peas, and a bit of cilantro...over rice. It's a bit of heaven on earth!! :eat2::eat1:


----------



## cammy (Sep 1, 2009)

Everything I'm doing can just be stuck under the category of Creative Loafing.


----------



## rockabelly (Sep 1, 2009)

cammy said:


> Everything I'm doing can just be stuck under the category of Creative Loafing.



I wish I had a job where I could perform creative loafing and be paid handsomely for it. I would make sure that it was as creative as possible.


----------



## skinny_fatman (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm loving Robbie Coltrane and Emma Thompson at the moment, mainly cos i spent the day watching "Tutti Frutti" on DVD, brings back memories of the 80s


----------



## Esther (Sep 2, 2009)

I've been drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows almost every day for a week. Sounds a little strange for the end of August/beginning of September... but it is actually SO chilly where I am!


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 2, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've been drinking hot chocolate with marshmallows almost every day for a week. Sounds a little strange for the end of August/beginning of September... but it is actually SO chilly where I am!



hahaah..so have i..but i work in a very cold office


----------



## BoostChub (Sep 3, 2009)

Shooting, fishing, camping..the great outdoors. Now the hard part is finding a cool kat who digs the outdoors too! :bow:


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well my biggest kick is the gym I love hitting the weights but hate cardio

Some more kick's:

Driving late at night down PCH ( For the non californian's that's pacific coast highway) with my windows down and feeling that cool sea breaze.

This forum

Cutting my soda craze and replacing it with water.

Watching wipeout


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 3, 2009)

occowboysfan94 said:


> Watching wipeout



LMAO me too...I absolutely love the peanut gallery comments. I laugh my ass off every time I watch it...

And am I the only sicko who loves it when people fall and scream...and then they instant replay it over and over again??


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 3, 2009)

Dairy Queen M&M and Oreo Blizzards.

Click here to join the Blizzard Fan Club and get a buck off coupon:

http://www.blizzardfanclub.com/


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 3, 2009)

Drawing, for some reason giving into my FFA desires has removed the blockage that often occurs when the image tries to get from my head to my hand. And they actually look good for once, not sure how that happened. They turn out well, I like it but....not sure I want to post them on here.:blush:


----------



## occowboysfan94 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hell no HauteMama your not the only one that's why I watch the show the super slow motion replay. Watching the graceful head first nose dive into the big red balls as their bodies fold up like an acordian I bow :bow: to the masters of WIPEOUT!



OneHauteMama said:


> LMAO me too...I absolutely love the peanut gallery comments. I laugh my ass off every time I watch it...
> 
> And am I the only sicko who loves it when people fall and scream...and then they instant replay it over and over again??


----------



## FemFAtail (Sep 4, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> Dairy Queen M&M and Oreo Blizzards.
> 
> Click here to join the Blizzard Fan Club and get a buck off coupon:
> 
> http://www.blizzardfanclub.com/



I want to share my 'buck' with you, oh spacious one!:eat1:

YWL/N


----------



## rockabelly (Sep 4, 2009)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> Drawing... They turn out well, I like it but....not sure I want to post them on here.:blush:



Aw, c'mon and post some of your art in a new thread if it's FFA/BHM related or put it on your web site and them PM me a link. If you don't have a site, I can host it on one of mine.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Sep 4, 2009)

It is, but I'm still not sure.:blush:


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Sep 5, 2009)

My latest kick is pouring lots of fresh honey in my hair then running out in the streets and yelling "I am Jimmi Hendrix" at the Ice cream man.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 5, 2009)

The little Swedish red berry candies. :eat2:

Colourful soft t-shirts

streaming radio


----------



## RacinJason (Sep 6, 2009)

> Whatcha into these days? Food, pop-culture, fashion, you name it!



Activities - Soaking in summer for all it's worth. I've done some jet sking this summer, did a little fishing (catch and release of course) and spent two weeks at the beach in Florida. I love to sit out on the deck and people watch at home.

Food - It's summer and I live in Nebraska. Steaks, chops and BBQ'd anything.

Pop culture - I'm still refusing to use Twitter, Myspace and Facebook. I've been sucked into a couple t.v. shows.....Hell's Kitchen, Chopped and I never miss an episode of 30 Rock (even the re-runs).

Fashion - Hawaiian shirts and khaki shorts with Crocs.

Literature - Currently reading RAIN GODS by James Lee Burke and finshed A BRIEFER HISTORY OF TIME by Stephen Hawking while on vacation.


----------



## RacinJason (Sep 6, 2009)

mrfantasy90 said:


> My latest kick is pouring lots of fresh honey in my hair then running out in the streets and yelling "I am Jimmi Hendrix" at the Ice cream man.



And I thought I was the only one.:doh:


----------



## Esther (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been obsessed with the white pizza from a certain local pizzeria... mozzarella, feta, artichoke hearts, fresh tomatoes and sun dried tomatoes. :eat2:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 7, 2009)

...I think I've seen that pizza/pizzaria on food network before. Hm... *strokes chin*

Interesting at least.


----------



## Esther (Sep 8, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> ...I think I've seen that pizza/pizzaria on food network before. Hm... *strokes chin*
> 
> Interesting at least.



Oh, haha... a certain Food Network star lives in my town because her husband teaches at the local college, but I think she's the only chef around here that gets any attention. I bet the pizzeria I'm referring to probably just stole their recipe from the pizzeria you saw on TV


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2009)

We just discovered that Wipeout now has about 20 versions around the world*, starting this year or planned for next. Better news: one of them is Wipeout Quebec, and we get it  They are showing it as three half hour episodes per competition, so we can now watch up to 2.5 hours of Wipeout per week, should we feel like wasting that much time in front of the boob tube  

* They've actually built two courses in Argentina that all the international shows apparently use. I guess it is popular enough to actually fly people to Argentina from all over the world?


----------



## kilo riley (Sep 9, 2009)

ben and jerrys vanilla heath bar crunch

i am addicted. I've had a pint of it every night for 3 weeks straight.

some people get home from work and pour a drink. I pop open the ice cream.


----------



## mrfantasy90 (Sep 9, 2009)

Honey...hair.....ice cream man...


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a new kick: 






I ate two boxes of these yesterday and have consumed untold amounts of them over the past two weeks. I am addicted. They are so crispy and delicious it should be illegal.


----------



## djudex (Sep 11, 2009)

Completely and utterly inane but I've found recently that if I lean over the kitchen counter with no shirt on for any length of time when I stand up my belly button makes this funny suction noise as my belly peels off the counter. Makes me chortle every time, simple things amuse the best :happy:


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2009)

That is funny, Djudex!

I remember when at one point we didn't have a mat in our tub, and I found that if I'd been lying down in the tub, when I got up my back would do that suction cup slurping noise thing--totally cracked me up


----------



## Kazak (Sep 11, 2009)

Tad said:


> That is funny, Djudex!
> 
> I remember when at one point we didn't have a mat in our tub, and I found that if I'd been lying down in the tub, when I got up my back would do that suction cup slurping noise thing--totally cracked me up



hahaha... i used to do that as a kid!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> ben and jerrys vanilla heath bar crunch
> 
> i am addicted. I've had a pint of it every night for 3 weeks straight.
> 
> some people get home from work and pour a drink. I pop open the ice cream.



*BEN + JERRY's is my weakness too alas..but I wait til later at nite to pop the top....so to speak*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 12, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> *sigh*
> 
> My darling, we must rendezvous...for I,too, enjoy cooking with asparagus and frequently design tats for others.
> 
> ...



so . . . I promise you I'm not just reading your posts and then saying I like the same thing . . . but this is a little creepy. 

I blow ass at bowling, but that doesn't stop me from bowling my sick nasty games of 102. It's a kick because a co-worker is actually fairly good so I tag along with him. 

Sushi . . . *sigh*

I have a degree in bake-ology so I'm always baking for people, I wouldn't consider it a kick but more of a trade.

Anthony Bordain give me straight man erections.

I just came out of the bathroom dancing.

It's like you're watching me . . . creepy, but awesome.

:wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 12, 2009)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> so . . . I promise you I'm not just reading your posts and then saying I like the same thing . . . but this is a little creepy.
> 
> I blow ass at bowling, but that doesn't stop me from bowling my sick nasty games of 102. It's a kick because a co-worker is actually fairly good so I tag along with him.
> 
> ...




Will you be my girlfriend? :smitten:


----------



## WillSpark (Sep 12, 2009)

Glee.

Don't hate. I'm a Gleek.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 12, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> Glee.
> 
> Don't hate. I'm a Gleek.



I freaking love Glee. 

Gleek right here.


----------



## deepreflection (Sep 12, 2009)

Tall glass, crushed ice, diet 7up, and a healthy splash of pomegranate juice.
It beats the heat!


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 13, 2009)

djudex said:


> Completely and utterly inane but I've found recently that if I lean over the kitchen counter with no shirt on for any length of time when I stand up my belly button makes this funny suction noise as my belly peels off the counter. Makes me chortle every time, simple things amuse the best :happy:



lol i cant rep u yet...but yeah that sound tickles me too


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 4, 2009)

BoostChub said:


> Shooting, fishing, camping..the great outdoors. Now the hard part is finding a cool kat who digs the outdoors too! :bow:


*
DAYUM you look good in that :smitten: :wubu: YOU ROCK EVERYTHING you wear dontchoo 

she says waving her arms wildly cuz she digs the outdoors and camping and hiking and fishing TOOOOO *


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Oct 4, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I stole this idea from the Food Board. Don't hate.
> 
> 
> *Whatcha into these days? Food, pop-culture, fashion, you name it!*
> ...



My kick is getting healthy, I know this is a BHM board for FFA's but I was6' tall, 440lbs, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, joint, knee, everything pain. 18 months ago I started in the gym. I'm currently 370. Not a big loss but I also lift weights with the cardio. I'm getting smaller and healthier. I'll never be 200lbs but mid to upper 200's will be awesome! I'm in the gym 6 days a week and started running on the treadmill for the first time about 3 weeks ago. Its the first time I've run since high school.

I hope there will still be an FFA that will like me when I get smaller...
I still crave Oreo's every day though....


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 4, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> My kick is getting healthy, I know this is a BHM board for FFA's but I was6' tall, 440lbs, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, joint, knee, everything pain. 18 months ago I started in the gym. I'm currently 370. Not a big loss but I also lift weights with the cardio. I'm getting smaller and healthier. I'll never be 200lbs but mid to upper 200's will be awesome! I'm in the gym 6 days a week and started running on the treadmill for the first time about 3 weeks ago. Its the first time I've run since high school.
> 
> I hope there will still be an FFA that will like me when I get smaller...
> I still crave Oreo's every day though....



*I THINK THAT IS AWESOME!!! I am a serious advocate for HEALTH...and I am in the chubby category myself and my knees hurt and my breathing is too difficult...I'm on bp and cholesterol meds, and that's not cool---I love the gym too and BTW---70# is HUGE progress....keep it up...
ps...a STRONG BHM is a sexy BHM ..just saying..muscles ROCK*


----------



## Stevenz1inoc (Oct 4, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I THINK THAT IS AWESOME!!! I am a serious advocate for HEALTH...and I am in the chubby category myself and my knees hurt and my breathing is too difficult...I'm on bp and cholesterol meds, and that's not cool---I love the gym too and BTW---70# is HUGE progress....keep it up...
> ps...a STRONG BHM is a sexy BHM ..just saying..muscles ROCK*



 thanks!

Sorry i never got you those pics, my digital camera sucks and i couldnt find my old ones, I need to gt a web cam and take some new ones.


----------



## BoostChub (Oct 4, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> DAYUM you look good in that :smitten: :wubu: YOU ROCK EVERYTHING you wear dontchoo
> 
> she says waving her arms wildly cuz she digs the outdoors and camping and hiking and fishing TOOOOO *



Hehe I'm glad your dig'n it. I think I might have to switch to 5xl.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 4, 2009)

BoostChub said:


> Hehe I'm glad your dig'n it. I think I might have to switch to 5xl.



 * all the better to cuddle me *:wubu:


----------



## bigpulve (Oct 4, 2009)

redbull has been mine for a month.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 5, 2009)

Stevenz1inoc said:


> My kick is getting healthy, I know this is a BHM board for FFA's but I was6' tall, 440lbs, high blood pressure, type 2 diabetes, joint, knee, everything pain. 18 months ago I started in the gym. I'm currently 370. Not a big loss but I also lift weights with the cardio. I'm getting smaller and healthier. I'll never be 200lbs but mid to upper 200's will be awesome! I'm in the gym 6 days a week and started running on the treadmill for the first time about 3 weeks ago. Its the first time I've run since high school.
> 
> I hope there will still be an FFA that will like me when I get smaller...
> I still crave Oreo's every day though....




Sounds like a good kick to have. :bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 5, 2009)

A reverse hook kick...  I'm the guy who looks like he's getting fisted


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 7, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> A reverse hook kick...  I'm the guy who looks like he's getting fisted




....is that a red flag or a catheter bag?? 

Helluva kick, I must say...:bow:

Another kick: Ben & Jerry's Imagine Whirled Peace ice cream. I LOVED their Willie Nelson's Country Peach Cobbler...but I can't find it ANYWHERE now...so I'll settle for John Lennon...

Another: Vampire dreams. WTF? I've been having them like mad! Not scary, either...just...I dunno...weird lol. 

I'm also on a "sleeping in" kick, since I don't start classes again until mid-October. 

Oh...and The Biggest Loser! Only to oggle the "before" versions, though... :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## rockabelly (Oct 7, 2009)

My latest kick is restoring and old rusted strong box with handles. Bought a dremel tool to help take the rust off. It's not an antique (only 20 years old or so) so I want it smooth and SHINY! I've even considered making a new one from scratch.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 9, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> ....is that a red flag or a catheter bag??
> 
> Helluva kick, I must say...:bow:



If you look close, you see the stick the flag is attached to. And thank you :bow:


----------

